# Batista Express - difference between 1 cup and 2 cup



## Yas (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi everyone I recently purchased the Sage Barista Express. I am enjoying using it. I would like my coffee to taste strong and smooth, the way it would at a coffee shop. I found the single filter size too weak, so I am now using the double filter size. My question is, when using the double filter, do you also need to use the 2cup button? I have been using that and am finding the taste quite strong. I tried the 1cup button and it was a wee bit weak. I guess I am wondering if using the single filter basket and then the 2 cup button is basically the same as using a double filter basket and then the 1 cup button.

I hope you understand the question. I generally find the pressure guage/crema is good. Perhaps my problem is my milk is overpowering the coffee. (I like to have a cappuccino)

Thanks


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

If I read that correctly:

a) Using "double filter" and 2 cup - You get "quite strong"
but
b) Using "double filter" and 1 cup - You get "wee bit weak"

Which doesn't seem to make sense - Logically the same amount of coffee into "one cup" would be twice as strong as (the same amount) into "2 cup" 
ie Twice as much water (and coffee output).....

Is that what you are saying? More (liquid) coffee from the same amount of (dose) coffee is "stronger" than less (liquid)?


----------



## Yas (Dec 21, 2019)

Drewster said:


> If I read that correctly:
> 
> a) Using "double filter" and 2 cup - You get "quite strong"
> but
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. Well with both the 1 cup and 2 cup I add hot water to it to make it the same volume. So does that mean the only difference between 1 cup and 2 cup is the volume? I.e the 2 cup is basically a watered down version of the 1 cup. I am not an expert when it comes to coffee. This is my first machine. I thought perhaps the 2 cup button would extract more coffee from the puck.

In terms of the strength I have experienced, I have probably added more milk with one of the coffees so my judgement might be skewed.


----------

